# Baby Havanese in FL



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Was lurking on Petfinder and found this 10 wk old . I would take this one quick, but it's too far.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13329106


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

OMG!! Only 10 weeks old and already given up because owners are "allergic?" He's gorgeous and will get snapped up in a hurry, I'm sure, hopefully by a very good family. If he is on Petfinder, he must be a mill or pet store puppy, otherwise he'd be back at his breeder's if his owners changed their minds. Poor little guy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I've contacted them and we're being considered as an adoptive family. Crossed fingers and toes here!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ann ARE YOU KIDDING ME???? That would be so wonderful!!! Scooter would have a little brother??? I will keep my fingers & toes crossed for you! :whoo:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

OH how wonderful!!! Happy thoughts!!

:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He is so adorable. I hope you get him, Ann!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a question though. I am sorry if it's stupid, but I am new to this.

If they got their puppy from a breeder, wouldn't the breeder take the pup back? If it is from a store, don't stores take their dogs back?

He is a gorgeous puppy, hands down!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Lucky Scooter! My fingers and toes are crossed.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Mentally crossing all my fingers and toes for this to work for you!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We also heard back from the rescue group in SC so we're waiting to hear from both of them. DH asked what I would do if they both said yes...I told him I'd say yes too! I got "the look" so I don't know what I'd do. Not getting my hopes up because I'll be so sad if it doesn't work out. I wish they'd hurry up and let us know!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

All fingers and toes crossed here for you!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Karen-I want to name him Brady! It's my maiden name and I wanted to call Scooter Brady but it just didn't fit. I'm a wreck waiting to hear!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I want to name him Brady! It's my maiden name


Ann, your maiden name is Brady? Small world, so is mine!! I wonder if we're related somehow.

I sure hope you hear from one of the rescue groups soon.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck, Ann! I have all my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, he is so cute and looks like trouble! Scooter would have so much fun with him. If this is the right fit for you, I hope it'll work out soon. 2 pounds at 10 weeks is fairly low though, no? I hope he doesn't have any heartbreaking health issues and is just small.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Floyd was 2 lbs at 10 weeks and now at 8 months he is at least 8 if not 9 lbs. I wormed him when I got him and voila (sp?) after he 'eliminated' those pesky worms, he grew like a weed. He had already been wormed 2 or 3 times before I even got him. He was so tiny when he arrived, I kind of miss that. Sigh.

Meeka


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck,

We are keeping our collective fingers and paws crossed for you. :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, I just checked, Pablo was 4.1 pounds at 9 weeks. He was big to begin with though, LOL.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> Ann, your maiden name is Brady? Small world, so is mine!! I wonder if we're related somehow.
> 
> I sure hope you hear from one of the rescue groups soon.


We sort of lost touch with my dad's family so maybe we are, I had a cousin named Susan! Where are you from?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady wants you to know he would be honored to have a little Brady named after him


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL, I'm a "little Brady" too, the youngest of 8!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Ann, we have all our fingers, toes and paws crossed in this house he is simply adorable.


----------

